
DOJ: FBI digital counterintelligence weakened by focus on child porn - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/160701/doj-fbi-cyber-security-largely-incompetent-obsessed-child-porn
======
bediger
Well, that explains why virtually anyone busted for "computer crime" gets a
child porn charge, too.

The article does not explain _why_ the FBI has such an emphasis. That would be
interesting in context.

~~~
sixtofour
"The article does not explain why the FBI has such an emphasis."

Could be arrest and conviction metrics tied to performance reviews. My
uneducated guess is that it's _much_ easier to follow IP addresses and
arrest/convict domestic criminals than it is to arrest/convict members of the
People's Liberation Army.

That which gets tracked gets focus.

------
pstuart
Child porn is the literal embodiment of a "think of the children!" tactic to
erode civil rights without resistance.

